

Staying in the airplane toilet during landing - coldtraveller
http://travel.stackexchange.com/q/26915/101

======
knodi123
Whole reply can be summed up as. "They require you to wear a seatbelt, and
there are no seatbelts in the toilet. It's all up to the pilot, he may risk
your neck, or he may do a lap around the airport to give you time, or he may
make an emergency landing and have you arrested. The doors come off, so don't
fight them. Make sure to make a good first impression."

